# Large electricity bill/problem with meter



## Gekko (12 Dec 2011)

Hi Folks

I received an electricity bill from Bord Gais for €300 (for two months). My bill is usually around €120 (for two months). The bill was based on an actual reading rather than an estimate.

I rang Bord Gais to query the bill and was advised to double check the meter reading as a first port of call. I did that and the readings are correct.

However, what I also did was check whether the system is switching to "night saver" and it isn't. Per Bord Gais, from 11pm until 8am, we're supposed to be on "night saver". I checked the system at midnight and at 6.45am and it was still at the "day rates". We do all the heavy stuff after 11pm (immersion, storage heaters, tumble drying, dishwashing etc).

What's required - ESB Networks to come out and fix our system? And do I have any comeback regarding the €300 bill? Presumably it should be reduced?

I live in an apartment and nobody's system is switching to "night saver" (the meters are all together so I could see them all).

Thanks.


----------



## Jetblue (13 Dec 2011)

Yes, get onto your supplier, Esb or Bord Gais immediately! The timeclock which switchs all the meters is not functioning correctly. An engineer will have to call out to repair.

(Note: I've seen installations where one tenant broke the seals on the timeclock and adjusted it to give nightsaver rates during daytime hours)


----------



## Woodie (13 Dec 2011)

Sounds like a problem alright, follow Jetblue advice and get it sorted.   

FYI : The lower cost hours for Nightsaver electricity are from 11 p.m. to 8 a.m. in wintertime (late October to late March) and from 12 midnight to 9 a.m. in summertime


----------



## newirishman (13 Dec 2011)

Just out of curiosity maybe some electrician here knows - I thought there isn't a time-"clock" as such in the dual tariff meters, but that the switch is actually initiated by a control signal being send out via the electricity network? Anyone knows?
Thx


----------



## burmo (13 Dec 2011)

I think the control signal relates to the UK Power grid.


----------

